# The Fish Place - Store in North Tonawanda NY



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was lucky enough to be invited to go on a fish hop with some friends to the US yesterday. I finally got around to picking up a passport after years of not having one so this was my first trip across the boarder in years.

This store isn't that far across the boarder and only an hour 1/2 from BA's in Hamilton, and only 20 min from the boarder and easy to find.

I will try to describe the fish store, it doesn't look like much from the street, but once in side you will be amazed. It has more tanks than most BA's. The tanks are as clean or cleaner that Finatics (staff were wiping down the glass all the time). They had quality and unusual fish like Menageries. but tank space of BA's

I seen over 8 different and unusual varieties of loaches many I have never seen in LFS one was a monkey loach Yasuhikotakia (Botia) Sidthimunki, other I can't remember but a lot of dwarf loaches. They had daisy rice fish as well and over 10 different types of cory's. I was very tempted to pick up a dozen Corydoras habrosus  they were $1.49 each.

They had at least 20- 30 different Tetra's, lots of rainbows,Angels,apistos, gouramis, cichlids, SA, and some real odd balls, like pink tailed chalceus, Gymnarchus niloticus (Aba Fish)

Snooks, Stone fish, Alligator gars, pikes, peacock bass, you name it they had it.

They even had a big selection of Salt water stuff and around 10 tanks of just plants.

with the exchange rate at par it is definitely worth the drive. We hit a couple of more stores. it was a pretty good trip over all.

141 Robinson Street North Tonawanda, NY 141120 " Largest selection of fish and plants in Western New York


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Did you buy any fish? Smuggle em back?  Show and tell!! lol.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If you can believe it, I didn't get a thing!

I have pretty fully stocked tanks and am waiting for the Brantford fish Auction to sell some fish and then I might get some different stuff. Just before Christmas I picked up a dozen Apistogramma's from Below water 

Out of the three of us only one guy bought any fish, we all were looking for specific fish and didn't find them. Not that I wasn't tempted.

We declared the fish at the boarder and they waved us through without a problem. Less than 3 minutes to cross the boarder.


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

It's a very nice store. Last time I was there I found most of their prices to be very reasonable, and they stock a large variety of fish. The large freshwater display is amazing.


----------

